# Bluetooth problem with iphone x



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

If it works well with your old phone and not your new one, chances are there’s not much you can do. The only thing I can think of is to keep an eye out for a possible update to the radio from Chevrolet, or an update from Apple to improve the functionality of the Bluetooth when connected to certain vehicles.


----------

